# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## snaketheripper09 (25. Mai 2012)

Es würde mich sehr happy machen, wenn ein netter User mir einen seiner Gästepässe für Diablo 3 überlassen würde =)

Falls sich jemand von einem jeweiligen loseisen kann, schick mir doch bitte eine PN mit dem Code.

Danke im Vorraus und Liebe Grüße


----------

